# For Those who fish Hurlburt Lake



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Went out on Monday (30 May) If you fish the bank be very careful the gators are everywhere. i saw over a dozen that ranged from 3ft up to over 7. There was a BIG one hangin out in the middle on the deep side. I went down the "alley" in the back corner..i am now calling that Alligator alley because they were everywhere back there. i ended up catching 1 bass, 1 bluegill, and 2 small mudfish. ALSO bring some 100% DEET. the biting yellow flies (deer flies) are out BAD. i got several bites before i found my bug spray. ne of them got me good it still hurts and has the side of my foot a little swollen and red. The water is down about 2 feet i had to hold my trolling motor up to get out through the pads.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Water conditions seem to be poor to bad just about everywhere. In the past 10 days I have been to several spots in Washington, Leon, Gadsden, and Walton County and all are in poor condition. No one I talked to were catching hardly anything in the bream and bass category. It's hardly worth the gas if you go very far. I'm sticking close to home until I start hearing of better catches. This afternoon I'm just going to walk down to the lake here in town and try the fly rod for an hour before dark. Incidentally, I have seen several gators at various spots as well


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have an update. DO NOT go to that lake unless you ahve deet. appearantly some of those [email protected] flies had bacteria on them and some of the bites got infected. my foot was swollen and hurt, went to the doctor and he said i had a staff infection. It was crazy i killed about 4 of those flies i have about 8 bites but not all were as bad as the ones on my ankle. so BRING BUG REPELLANT!!!


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

It's not just the Hurlburt Yellow Flies that can give you an infection, it's all of them around here. I got a bad bite last year and went to the doctor because of the pain and swelling. Luckily I went. 

KsB


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

How are you guys even launching your boats there? I'm sure it is a chore with the low water and all those pads at the ramp. As for the gators, 7ft isn't bad, there are bigger ones lol. The fishing isn't great there anymore due to all the gators and beavers and bowfins and overfishing and people keeping fish they shouldn't be keeping.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have a 16ft bass boat and a full size z71 its realy easy for me to launch there. i had quite a few blow ups from something..could have ben the ol bowfins, could have been bass. i think ill stick to Eglin though. i know there are fish there with no gators.


----------

